# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Приглашаем на служение в новый храм г.Владивостока

## Враджендра Кумар дас

Мы приглашаем преданных, мужчин и женщин, на постоянное служение в новый храм ИСККОН во Владивостоке. Храм находится в черте города на берегу бухты «Золотой рог».

Любой преданный может найти служение себе по душе: распространение книг, помощь в департаменте пуджи и кухни, уборка, техническое  служение по поддержанию храма. Так же есть возможность пройти обучение при  храме на различных образовательных программах.

Требования общие: хорошее здоровье, следование четырем принципам и повторение 16 кругов Маха-мантры, желание совершать служение. 
Тем, кто уклоняется от воинской службы, выплачивает алименты или имеет проблемы с законом, просьба не обращаться с предложениями.

Перед принятием в храм обязательно необходимо пройти собеседование. Контакт: achintya108@mail.ru Ачинтья-Ачьюта дас  тел: +79089941215 При телефонном звонке учитывайте разницу во времени. По отношению к Москве она составляет +7 часов. Например, в Москве 12.00 дня, во Владивостоке 19.00 вечера.

----------

